# Javadoc und JDOM



## Ramos (20. Feb 2005)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das anzeigen der Javadocs von JDOM in Eclipse aktivieren kann

schon mal Danke


----------



## foobar (20. Feb 2005)

Verfahre analog hierzu  http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=14330&highlight=javadoc


----------



## Ramos (21. Feb 2005)

So habs selbst gefunden

unter Projects - Properties - Java Build Path - Libraries das JDOM.jar auswählen und unter Source eine Zip Datei angeben in der die Sourcen des JDOM Packages liegen.


----------

